# Metroid Prime 4 in Wii U and 3DS?



## bradzx (Aug 4, 2013)

I am not saying this is real. They just said rumor. I am not sure it is will be release both system or not. But....3DS? How did that work? Will same thing moving and stuff from Metroid Prime DS? And there are 4 title name but I don't know which one of them right title name. So I am asking you which one might fit in the title screen and stuff. Also penny of your though about Metroid Prime 4. I am huge fan for Metroid game but I am not surprise what they said.

Edit:  Sorry for completely forgot about link.  So here you go.
http://playeressence.com/metroid-prime-4/


----------



## Jax (Aug 4, 2013)

I say ditch the Prime and go sidescroller


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 4, 2013)

There is no reason not to bring a Metroid Prime game to the 3DS. The 3DS is basically a portable Wii, and its gyroscope( and touch controls) is sweet for first person shooters.

I disagree about sidescrollers. They were good 20 years ago, but seriously, let them rest in peace...


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 4, 2013)

for the 3ds NO FPS metroid
a nice classic 2d metroid game whould be very nice


wiiU and 3ds can have a very nice metroid game

for the wiiU it can b 2d o but on the the gamepad can show a 1st person view when needed
whne not in 1st person mode, it show the map and use for visor and beam management
as for something new suit damage info, part of the suit get damage as you take damage and can malfunction or stop working , till you fix them


classic 2d sidescrollers are still very nice and hard games


----------



## bradzx (Aug 4, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> There is no reason not to bring a Metroid Prime game to the 3DS. The 3DS is basically a portable Wii, and its gyroscope( and touch controls) is sweet for first person shooters.
> 
> I disagree about sidescrollers. They were good 20 years ago, but seriously, let them rest in peace...


But what about Metroid Prime DS?  Will they use same move ans style as DS does?



Ryupower said:


> for the 3ds NO FPS metroid
> a nice classic 2d metroid game whould be very nice


I am not sure if they will us 2d.  But we have to wait for long time until they inform.   But what if they use same style as Metroid Prime DS?


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 4, 2013)

Not gonna happen. You heard it here first!


----------



## bradzx (Aug 4, 2013)

I didnt say this is real.  I said this is rumor from website.  I am not big sure if they will or not for both, Wii U and 3DS.


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 4, 2013)

The rumor is simply wrong, that's what I am saying. They won't do it AT ALL. Retro has stated that time and time again that they dont want to return to metroid, tehy'd rather do a new IP or zelda and nintendo will surely not do it since other M flopped so hard...


----------



## Dork (Aug 4, 2013)

Keep Metroid Prime on consoles please, we don't need every Wii U exclusive to go multiplat with the 3DS.
Virus or Resurrection fit with the naming scheme Metroid Prime has been using.


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 4, 2013)

Furthermore, even IF tehy do it, howfucking dumb would it be to say: tehy should use this name for the game? a name is chosen by what the game is about. this thread is riddiculous-.- i am out-.-


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 4, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> this thread is riddiculous-.- i am out-.-


Why did you even made those replies in the first place? The whole thing about rumors is that they are...well...rumors. They could be wrong and they could be right. I don't speculate that often myself, but I don't see why you should take offense on those that do.

bradzx: I've got to say those are all nice names.  (perhaps resurrection a bit less because that would REALLY make the game look like an Alien clone, but I'd vote for all the others if there were multiple options  ).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 4, 2013)

from what website is rumor? you give website name then we know for sure if rumor has even a chance to be true.

on 3ds, i expect there to be a 2.5d game similar to what they did with the castlevania game. it will look far worse than what it could like being a full 3d game and it will look worlds worse than what a sprite based game could look like. which is sad.
it wont be a prime game though. it will run under a new name most likely. tiny chances that it might be a fusion 2, which i would like, but which is still unlikely.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 4, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> from what website is rumor? you give website name then we know for sure if rumor has even a chance to be true.


OH I forgot to put link about rumor.  Go check on first post.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 4, 2013)

Well they can't really do a Prime 4 game, as the whole premise (you know what I mean if you've played it, not going to post spoilers) was destroyed at the source in Corruption, other than that little 100% teaser at the end.

They could make a Prime-style game though, which would be awesome.  3DS and Wii U alike would be great.  Hunters was awesome (technically not a true Prime game as it wasn't by Retro and was unrelated to the Prime plot), and so was Corruption.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 4, 2013)

A prime 4 game is very very VERY unlikely as the story in prime 3 pretty much sealed the series' end.


----------



## joeyjoey396 (Aug 4, 2013)

I say Metroid Prime 4 for the Wii U and Metroid 5 (NOT PRIME) for the 3DS.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 4, 2013)

Metroid Prime 4 - Return of the Boredom
Ok, I'm gonna say it.... I find the Prime games really booooring
(you can nail me to the cross now)

give me a 2D sequel to Fusion


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 4, 2013)

That would give me more motivation for me to get one of these. I just hope they wouldn't make it like Other M: yuck.


NahuelDS said:


> Metroid Prime 4 - Return of the Boredom
> Ok, I'm gonna say it.... I find the Prime games really booooring
> (you can nail me to the cross now)
> 
> give me a 2D sequel to Fusion


 
Everyone's entitled to their opinion; I liked the first 3D Metroid Prime... (the one that's included in the Wii trilogy)


----------



## bradzx (Aug 4, 2013)

joeyjoey396 said:


> I say Metroid Prime 4 for the Wii U and Metroid 5 (NOT PRIME) for the 3DS.


Maybe you are right about Metroid 5 for 3DS.   But for MP4, it said both system Wii U and 3DS.  So I am not sure if it is true or not.  Rumor is just rumor.  Can't be real easily.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 5, 2013)

so, i have no idea if your source website is generally credible or anything. but seeing as your source is in turn sourcing nothing and no one, you can expect them to be the source of this rumor themselves.
seeing how there were metroid games on every nintendo console in the last years, saying that there will be one some day on the new ones is not a problem and will eventually come true. but until now, its really nothing, its just a somewhat educated guess, dont expect too much


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2013)

As long as Sakamoto and Team Ninja keep their mitts off the thing, they can do whatever they like. Shit, I'd even take a cooking simulator (which would be called Metroid Prime Rib, of course) at this point.



NahuelDS said:


> Metroid Prime 4 - Return of the Boredom
> Ok, I'm gonna say it.... I find the Prime games really booooring
> (you can nail me to the cross now)
> 
> give me a 2D sequel to Fusion


 

Everyone's allowed to have their own opinion. You're just wrong and dumb and a buttface and I hate you for all time. That's all.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 5, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Maybe you are right about Metroid 5 for 3DS. But for MP4, it said both system Wii U and 3DS. So I am not sure if it is true or not. Rumor is just rumor. Can't be real easily.


It also says *August 28, 2012* as the date the rumor was posted. My guess is they were early with that rumor when it came to E3 2013 and forgot to add that retro is working on Donkey Kong Country returns: tropical freeze instead. 

But like I said: it's a rumor. You can base it on someone's blog for all I care.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 5, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> It also says *August 28, 2012* as the date the rumor was posted. My guess is they were early with that rumor when it came to E3 2013 and forgot to add that retro is working on Donkey Kong Country returns: tropical freeze instead.
> 
> But like I said: it's a rumor. You can base it on someone's blog for all I care.


Yes I know but it is just rumor.  So it is no big deal.  Since they didn't say anything on E3 2013, then there is nothing to mention or they are secret working on.  So I can't tell if they are doing work or not.  Or maybe wait for  new Nintendo system come out.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a rumor.
There's no Metroid announced on Nintendo's schedule list.

http://i.imgur.com/qxSMOAx.jpg


----------



## joeyjoey396 (Aug 6, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> It's a rumor.
> There's no Metroid announced on Nintendo's schedule list.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qxSMOAx.jpg


 
I dont see it :c

EDIT: lol read it wrong  sorry!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2013)

I also thought Metroid Prime was a bit of a snore and I kinda think the 2D titles are better.

But I do think Metroid Prime has some really good design decisions as well.

So yeah they've both got pros and cons.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 6, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> It's a rumor.
> There's no Metroid announced on Nintendo's schedule list.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qxSMOAx.jpg


Then it is might mostly like new Nintendo system in the future.  I can't say it is 100%.   We have to wait for many years.


----------



## CompassNorth (Aug 7, 2013)

bradzx said:


> Then it is might mostly like new Nintendo system in the future. I can't say it is 100%. We have to wait for many years.


You really need to stop trusting no name websites such as that one. There's a reason why they're not popular

Also Nintendo isn't going to work on a game for a future console, I can't tell if you trying to troll or not.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 7, 2013)

-_-*  Do I look like a troll person to you?   I said rumor.  Didnt mean real.  Ok?   You need 70s glasses to wear it.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Aug 7, 2013)

I would love to see a Metroid Prime in HD on the Wii U.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 7, 2013)

Metroid Dread_* GODDAMNIT*_ 

story closed off at 3? not so: http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/13/e3-2013-nintendo-retro-discuss-future-of-metroid


> "Basically I’m thinking of, not just Samus, but how we can expand the whole Samus universe," Tanabe said. "You remember Metroid Prime Hunters. I’m thinking about things like how we could make that go out further, with all these different bounty hunters as well." Kensuke Tanabe


----------

